# How come JC Shin's Org uses the Red and White Master Belt?



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

The one that is used in Judo and Karate (6th-8th Dan Red and White Master Belt)??? Also, anyone know the way his WHOLE Belt system works??? Thanks....


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

1979-Amkor Karate Institutes breaks ties with _Masters Young Hyuck Kwon_ and _Jae Chul Shin_ due to lack of quality instruction at advanced levels and failure to represent the best interests of the Amkor Karate Institutes, its instructors, and students. 

http://www.amkorkarate.com/chronol.htm


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

Also, what Rank is JC Shin??? And why did he, like so many others, leave Doju Nim Hwang Kee to start yet another Tang Soo Do Organization???


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 26, 2004)

I think that while most people will cite philosophical differences as their primary reason for splitting with the Moo Duk Kwan, it's my belief that the main reason is more fiscal in nature.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Galvatron. That is a good answer. I never really thought in terms of money...


----------



## Disco (Mar 27, 2004)

After going to the link for amkorkarate and reading, I noticed a transition from TSD to TKD in the 90's. Question, is TSD and TKD that closely related, that would allow a change so quickly, as to be able to enter major competitions and win?


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

Well A LONG time ago, they were almost a mirror image. But now it would be hard to just jump into TKD (let us say WTF Olympic Style) comp and do well right off the bat...


----------



## Yossarian75 (Mar 28, 2004)

The world Tang Soo Do org uses the following belts

White, orange, green, brown, red, blue(cho dan bo) and black. I think there is a black with red stripe before the red and white belt, could be wrong though.

I heard JC Shin left the Hwang Kees org when HC Hwang was appointed head of the American Moo Duk Kwan after JC Shin had already been running the show for several years.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Yo75....


----------



## try81 (Oct 3, 2004)

I am a member of the WTSDA and the Dan system is the following:

1st Dan:  Black w/ normal white stripe (tag)
2nd Dan:  2 white stripes
3rd Dan:  3 white stripes

4th Dan:  There are 2 grades of 4th Dan, Master and Non-Master
              In the WTSDA, you cannot be a Master unless you own your own school.  So for those who don't own their own school, they get 4 
              white stripes.  Then 4th Dans that own schools can attempt to   test for master which is the Black Belt with the length-wise red stripe

5th Dan:  Black with length-wise red stripe

6th Dan:  Black with 2 length-wise red stripes  

7th Dan:  Black with 2 length-wise red stripes 

8th Dan:  White Belt with Red Blocks alternating  (the red and white master-belt)  JC shin's belt is so faded it looks like orange and white

9th Dan:  Black Belt with red blocks alternating.


----------



## try81 (Oct 3, 2004)

I am waiting for the day when J C shin becomes 9th Dan.  We are buliding the WTSDA headquarters near Lancaster , PA.  I heard at the grand opening ceremonies I heard he may come out with the ninth Dan rank.  From what I gather from the man, he simply won't promote himself.  I wonder who he would test under.  Would he go back to MOO Duk Kwon and ask to be tested.  WOuld they even test him because of the rift between him and Moo Duk Kwan?  If anyone knows ket me know.  I don't want to ask anybody at our headquarters in Philly in fear of seeming disrespectful.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Try! In Judo (I am 5th Dan), we do NOT use the Red and White Shihan Belt Until we hit 6th Dan! I wonder why he starts using it at 8th??????


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 26, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Thanks Try! In Judo (I am 5th Dan), we do NOT use the Red and White Shihan Belt Until we hit 6th Dan! I wonder why he starts using it at 8th??????



Different styles and systems can use the same belt for many different things.
One instance that comes to mind is a Japanese Karate school I came across that used the Black Belt with the red stripe down the middle (TSD's Master belt) to signify a Black Belt Candidate, or probationary Black Belt.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

You know, I saw that too! ????

 Okinawan and Japanese, both had the TKD/TSD Masters Belt!????


----------

